# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Chiusura attività artigiano e furgone non ammortizzato

## fiore70

Buon giorno a tutti!
Ho un quesito a cui il commericalista non sa rispondere (o meglio, un giorno dice una cosa, quello dopo un'altra e io vorrei delle certezze visto il poco tempo a disposizione!)
Mio marito ha una attività artigiana (imbianchino) che si appresta a chiudere entro la fine dell'anno per problemi economici (non ci salta fuori, non guadagna abbastanza e si sta indebitando) anche perchè gli hanno fatto una proposta di assunzione come lavoratore dipendente e si toglierebbe finalmente tutte le "implicazioni gestionali, amministrative, fiscali etc" che un lavoro da artigiano comporta.
Possiede un furgone acquistato nel febbraio 2008 e pertanto non ancora ammortizzato (e nemmeno ancora finito di pagare visto che il finanziamento è di 72 mesi).
Mi potreste dire secondo voi quale è la soluzione + "indolore" sia a livello economico che di bilancio? 
Esiste un modo per tenere il furgone (cambiargli la destinazione d'uso da commerciale e privato?) visto che venderlo ovviamente ci si rimetterebbe un sacco di soldi a venderlo (con quello che prenderebbe non si compra nemmeno una panda e inoltre c'è il prestito del furgone da esaurire!)? 
E se lo vende può venderlo al prezzo che vuole (direi sopratutto che trova) o come mi ha prospettato una volta il commercialista è costretto a venderlo al residuo da ammortizzare? (ovviamente in caso di vendita a una concessionaria questa tirerà sul prezzo e non gli darà mai quello che lui pretende!) 
E se non riesce a venderlo entro la fine dell'anno, data in cui dovrebbe cessare l'attività che succede? Cosa comporta insomma con la chiusura dell'attività? 
Qualsiasi cosa vi venga in mente per fare chiarezza e soprattutto trovare la strada per rimetterci meno è gradita visto la situazione economica a dir poco non felice!

----------


## Dr. Pippu

> Buon giorno a tutti!
> Ho un quesito a cui il commericalista non sa rispondere (o meglio, un giorno dice una cosa, quello dopo un'altra e io vorrei delle certezze visto il poco tempo a disposizione!)
> Mio marito ha una attività artigiana (imbianchino) che si appresta a chiudere entro la fine dell'anno per problemi economici (non ci salta fuori, non guadagna abbastanza e si sta indebitando) anche perchè gli hanno fatto una proposta di assunzione come lavoratore dipendente e si toglierebbe finalmente tutte le "implicazioni gestionali, amministrative, fiscali etc" che un lavoro da artigiano comporta.
> Possiede un furgone acquistato nel febbraio 2008 e pertanto non ancora ammortizzato (e nemmeno ancora finito di pagare visto che il finanziamento è di 72 mesi).
> Mi potreste dire secondo voi quale è la soluzione + "indolore" sia a livello economico che di bilancio? 
> Esiste un modo per tenere il furgone (cambiargli la destinazione d'uso da commerciale e privato?) visto che venderlo ovviamente ci si rimetterebbe un sacco di soldi a venderlo (con quello che prenderebbe non si compra nemmeno una panda e inoltre c'è il prestito del furgone da esaurire!)? 
> E se lo vende può venderlo al prezzo che vuole (direi sopratutto che trova) o come mi ha prospettato una volta il commercialista è costretto a venderlo al residuo da ammortizzare? (ovviamente in caso di vendita a una concessionaria questa tirerà sul prezzo e non gli darà mai quello che lui pretende!) 
> E se non riesce a venderlo entro la fine dell'anno, data in cui dovrebbe cessare l'attività che succede? Cosa comporta insomma con la chiusura dell'attività? 
> Qualsiasi cosa vi venga in mente per fare chiarezza e soprattutto trovare la strada per rimetterci meno è gradita visto la situazione economica a dir poco non felice!

  Se vuoi tenerlo:
fai dismettere il bene a tuo marito facendogli fare una fattura verso sè stesso (autofattura) come privato.
Il prezzo che metterai è il valore residuo del mezzo (fattelo dire dal commercialista). E' esente IVA (art. 5 o qualcosa di simile). 
Se vuoi venderlo:
vedi quello che riesci a trovare, ma occhio che se lo vendi ad un prezzo superiore a quello che fiscalmente vale il mezzo, avrai una plusvalenza che concorrerà a fare reddito e aumenteranno le tasse da pagare (ma tanto se è in perdita, non è così grave... anzi... la ridurrebbe).
Se lo vende ad una concessionaria, credo, dovrebbe fare una fattura con IVA al 20%. 
Correggetemi se sbaglio.

----------


## ZLATAN72

> Se vuoi tenerlo:
> fai dismettere il bene a tuo marito facendogli fare una fattura verso sè stesso (autofattura) come privato.
> Il prezzo che metterai è il valore residuo del mezzo (fattelo dire dal commercialista). E' esente IVA (art. 5 o qualcosa di simile).

  
Non sono d'accordo , se vuole tenerlo deve fatturarlo ai fini Iva al costo storico (quindi con Iva) e ai fini del reddito al valore di mercato.

----------


## studiovera

> Se vuoi tenerlo:
> fai dismettere il bene a tuo marito facendogli fare una fattura verso sè stesso (autofattura) come privato.
> Il prezzo che metterai è il valore residuo del mezzo (fattelo dire dal commercialista). E' esente IVA (art. 5 o qualcosa di simile).  
> Non sono d'accordo , se vuole tenerlo deve fatturarlo ai fini Iva al costo storico (quindi con Iva) e ai fini del reddito al valore di mercato.

  Perchè è esente da iva????????????

----------


## fiore70

Perdonate l’ignoranza… ma un furgone immatricolato ovviamente come autocarro può essere tenuto da un privato?
Essendo una attività individuale il furgone ovviamente è già intestato a lui (nome e cognome). 
Altra domanda sulla quale pare ci sia una nebulosa incredibile:
ma è dismettibile un bene di soli 3 anni non finito di ammortizzare??
La persona che segue mio marito fiscalmente sostiene che non è reale come situazione perché bene non vecchio e non finito di ammortizzare. E’ corretta questa tesi?
Qualche legge lo proibisce? 
Per costo storico intendete il residuo da ammortizzare?
Cosa significa inoltre “deve fatturarlo ai fini Iva al costo storico (quindi con Iva) e ai fini del reddito al valore di mercato”…. La fattura sarà una, come si fa a indicare 2 valori diversi (uno ai fini iva e uno ai fini valore di mercato?) 
E in ultimo, molto sinceramente, avendo anche un cospicuo “rosso” con la banca da rientrare, per rimetterci il meno possibile in generale, sia come tasse da pagare, sia come utile da dichiarare (chiudendo l’attività non sarebbe nemmeno soggetto agli studi per quest’anno quindi se il reddito risultasse + basso non sarebbe nemmeno un problema enorme… non arriva alla perdita ma + basso per ovvi motivi sicuramente + si) secondo voi è meglio tenerlo? (sempre si possa) .... almeno avrebbe un mezzo, oltre che le relative rate per altri 3 anni.
O cercare una qualche concessionaria che lo acquisti a un ovvio prezzo vantaggioso per loro (sappiamo tutti che se si vende un mezzo senza acquistarne un nuovo ci si rimette) e rimanere però a piedi e con un debito non saldato del tutto (non credo che quello che si può prendere copra interamente le rate ancora da pagare… certo con quel che prende però potrebbe comprarsi una piccola auto usata e continuare a pagare le rate, sul furgone non c’è vincolo quindi non ci sono restrizioni alla vendita)?
Datemi un consiglio sincero ho paura di un indebitamento dal quale non ci si risollevi + (e come detto chi lo segue non consiglia, si limita a dire scegliete voi ma se non sappiamo le varie conseguenze….)!
Grazie infinite della pazienza!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Un furgone immatricolato come autocarro non può essere tenuto da un privato. 
Qualunque bene strumentale è dismettib ile quando si vuole, anche il giorno dopo l'acquisto.
La tesi della persona che segue tuo maritop - che sicuramente non è un commercialista - è dunque errata. 
Per costo storico si intende il costo d'acquisto originario, non il residuo ammortizzabile. 
E' vero che deve fatturarlo ai fini Iva al costo storico (quindi con Iva) e ai fini del reddito al valore di mercato. Ancorchè la fattura è una, i valori da prendere in considerazione sono diversi a seconda dell'imposta (Iva e Irpef). E' una situazione strana, ma vera. 
ciao

----------


## fiore70

Grazie infinite Danilo della considerazione, mio marito è seguito da una associazione ma la persona che lo segue nello specifico non è ovviamente esperta di tutte le problematiche e non appena si va fuori dalle problematiche di tutti i giorni non sa rispondere e chiede ovviamente a dei responsabili riportando poi quello che ha capito non sempre perfettamente... non è la prima volta che poi la realtà è diversa dalle prospettive che ci aveva prospettato ed è per questo che su una situazione così delicata preferisco farmi qualche ricerca.... per fortuna tutto questo sta per finire perchè se no ci rimetto anche in salute!!! 
Mi rendo conto che la questione è una grande rimessa... fatturarlo al costo originario ai fini iva significa rimetterci un sacco di soldi di iva... ma questo solo se lo dismette, ho capito bene?
Se lo desse dentro e vendesse a una concessionaria dovrebbe comunque indicare ai fini iva il costo originario o il costo a cui lo vende realmente?
Anche così sarebbe una rimessa ma forse + piccola...
Mamma mia che casino... mi sembra di capire che comunque è una rimessa grossa... 
p.s.
1) scusa ma se un privato non può tenere un furgone se lo dismette poi che si fa?
2) quindi se io privato voglio comprarmi un furgone perchè mi fa comodo per trasportare varie cose personali non posso? Che cosa strana...

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se lo vendesse a una concessionaria dovrebbe indicare ai fini iva il prezzo a cui lo vende realmente.  
1) lo vende;
2) Un privato che comprar un furgone perchè deve trasportare varie cose personali ? Tutti i giorni ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fiore70

> Se lo vendesse a una concessionaria dovrebbe indicare ai fini iva il prezzo a cui lo vende realmente.  
> 1) lo vende;
> 2) Un privato che comprar un furgone perchè deve trasportare varie cose personali ? Tutti i giorni ?

  Innanzitutto GRAZIE GRAZIE GRAZIE e ancora GRAZIE perchè siete gli unici che mi avete acceso la luce nel senso proprio di avere chiarezza e poter prendere decisioni (chi ci segue ha detto che deve ancora avere risposte chiare... e vi ho già detto tutto!!) 
Credo la situazione migliore sia provare di venderlo, ora provo un po' a sentire dalle concessionarie di veicoli commericali della zona (non ha nemmeno 3 anni ed è sempre stato tagliandato forse si riesce anche a venderlo senza rimetterci chissà che cosa!)... se non ce la fa entro l'anno e deve chiudere l'attività (conviene chiuderla entro l'anno visto che da gennaio deve iniziare da dipendente e poi quest'anno non sarebbe congruo sicuramente per scelte commerciali sbagliate , dopo 10 anni di perfezione, quindi meglio chiudere così almeno non si è soggetti a studi) esiste sempre l'opzione di dismetterlo vendendolo a sè stesso e cercare un compratore con un attimo + di tempo (ma non di usarlo perchè sarebbe fuori regola) rimettendoci l'intera iva sul costo originario.
Se sussistesse questa ipotesi, nel momento in cui trova da venderlo nel 2011 non potrebbe emettere fattura non avendo + una posizione aperta e non recupererebbe nulla dell'iva pagata. 
La mia domanda se un privato può comprare un furgone era perchè stavo pensando a chi abita in campagna e magari necessita di un mezzo + grande di un'auto per trasportare attrezzi, legna per il camino etc. etc. non può farlo quindi?
Allora ci sono un sacco di furgoni in giro che sono usati abusivamente per uso personale mi sa  :Confused: ... 
Ancora grazie, davvero!

----------


## fiore70

Un'ultimissima cosa (giuro!):
Sono ancora valide le seguenti SANZIONI E RAVVEDIMENTO OPEROSO in caso di insufficiente o tardivo versamento dell'acconto del 30 novembre?  _In caso di omesso, insufficiente o tardivo versamento di acconto si applica una sanzione amministrativa del 30% della somma non versata più gli interessi di mora. Qualora il contribuente intenda avvalersi del ravvedimento operoso di cui allart. 13 del D.Lgs. 472/1997, può versare:   entro 30 giorni (cioè entro il prossimo 30 dicembre) limposta o la differenza non versata, la sanzione del 2,5% (cioè 1/12 del 30%) più gli interessi nella misura del 1% annuo con maturazione giorno per giorno;   
entro il termine di presentazione della dichiarazione relativa allanno, limposta o la differenza non versata, la sanzione del 3% (cioè 1/10 del 30%) più gli interessi nella misura del 1% annuo con maturazione giorno per giorno._ 
Lo chiedo perchè se non si riesce a vendere il mezzo entro quella data potrei versare un acconto troppo basso e volevo capire quanto costa pagare poi la differenza, ovviamente entro la fine dell'anno...
Grazie!

----------


## shailendra

> Un'ultimissima cosa (giuro!):
> Sono ancora valide le seguenti SANZIONI E RAVVEDIMENTO OPEROSO in caso di insufficiente o tardivo versamento dell'acconto del 30 novembre?  _In caso di omesso, insufficiente o tardivo versamento di acconto si applica una sanzione amministrativa del 30% della somma non versata più gli interessi di mora. Qualora il contribuente intenda avvalersi del ravvedimento operoso di cui allart. 13 del D.Lgs. 472/1997, può versare:   entro 30 giorni (cioè entro il prossimo 30 dicembre) limposta o la differenza non versata, la sanzione del 2,5% (cioè 1/12 del 30%) più gli interessi nella misura del 1% annuo con maturazione giorno per giorno;   
> entro il termine di presentazione della dichiarazione relativa allanno, limposta o la differenza non versata, la sanzione del 3% (cioè 1/10 del 30%) più gli interessi nella misura del 1% annuo con maturazione giorno per giorno._ 
> Lo chiedo perchè se non si riesce a vendere il mezzo entro quella data potrei versare un acconto troppo basso e volevo capire quanto costa pagare poi la differenza, ovviamente entro la fine dell'anno...
> Grazie!

  Di che acconto stai parlando? Iva o Redditi? In ogni caso, se versi con il metodo storico non puoi cadere in sanzioni. Se invece vuoi fare un calcolo presunto allora il discorso cambia, soprattutto per l'iva. Le misure del ravvedimento che hai indicato sono ancora valide

----------


## fiore70

Per acconto del 30 novembre intendevo acconto delle tasse perchè l'iva mi sembrava avesse una scadenza diversa (non è il 16??)...
Ovviamente devo fare un calcolo presunto perchè a metà novembre forse non saprò con esattezza il valore esatto del reddito al 31/12 (sopratutto non avendo forse ancora venduto il furgone) ma visto che so con certezza che è parecchio + basso del'anno precedente volevo abbassare l'acconto rispetto a quanto ha pagato l'anno prima.
Poi entro il 30/12 dovrei avere ovviamente tutto chiaro e se sono stata troppo bassa nel versamento dell'acconto passo al ravvedimento che se fatto entro quei termini (entro 30 gg dal 30/11) mi sembra abbastanza "sopportabile".
Scusate se vi ho chiesto questa conferma ma volevo avere la certezza in quanto la nostra commercialista sostiene che non conviene abbassare l'acconto perchè le conseguenze se poi è errato sono tremende e assolutamente sconvenienti... invece per quello che capisco io, se fatto entro la fine dell'anno, certo ci si rimette quacosa ma non mi sembra la rimessa sia così rovinante (non è peggio pagare un sacco di soldi in +? Poi per averli indietro se si chiude che si fa?)
Scusate la divagazione nella sezione dedicata ad auto ed autocarri (la domanda era legata alla vendita del furgone!)

----------

